# Which Part of a Song is More Interesting to You?



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

The chorus is what is most likely to be remembered by me, and it often is the point of the song where I feel the biggest swell of emotional potency during that point. However, the opening of the song is probably the second best part, as it often has a great melody to it.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

They both compliment each other. Although its not only the lyrics and singing that draws me into songs, its a combination of all the pieces.


----------



## Brodir (Oct 31, 2013)

I like the instrumental side of things better. Unless i'm listening to music where the focus is only or almost only on the vocals, i tend to not pay much attention to them, or rather i don't enjoy them as much as the rest of the song. I also have trouble remembering them as lyrics, but i remember the sounds of the words easily (but not necessarily the actual words).


----------



## AbsurdBlackBear (May 21, 2014)

I'm INFP, I prefer the verses. The chorus just seems like the catchy part of the song to help you remember which song it is while the verses are really the power in the song.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I listen to a lot of songs that don't have a typical verse-chorus-bridge structure. My general favorite part of the song is the climax of a song with a slow build-up, like Exit Music by Radiohead (2:48):





or In The Flowers by Animal Collective. (2:27):





Sometimes that's the bridge, other times it isn't.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Ne-Ti

Prefer non-traditionally structured music, so I won't pick verse OR chorus.

Difference between Ti and Te


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I am drawn to the Chorus of a song.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Voted for its all the same. 

Its not really the same, but I think a song as a whole is interesting, and not certain parts.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I think each part is important to the song (if the song is well-made). Choruses tend to be more memorable, but I enjoy to hear the verses as well, and I like paying attention to the transition between the two. I also like the contrast of the bridge.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Chorus
ESFJ


----------

